# عبادة قلب يسوع الاقدس -هام-



## Raymond (28 سبتمبر 2008)

+-+-+ بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد امين+-+-+​



هذا شكل من اشكال ايقونة القلب المقدس

كلنا نسمع كلمة ال sacre coeur او ال sacred heart
بمعني القلب المقدس لكن القليل منا يفهم ما المقصود بتلك الكلمة
فالقلب المقدس هو قلب يسوع المسيح و بدأت عبادة قلب يسوع الاقدس عندما ظهر السيد له المجد للقديسة مارجريت ماري الاكوك Margaret Mary Alacoque 1647-1690




هذا هو شكل ايقونة ظهور السيد المسيح له المجد للقديسة مارجريت

و اعطاها وعودا صادقة للمتعبدين لقلبه الاقدس و هي كالتالي
==========================================
وعود السيد المسيح له المجد للمتعبدين لقلبه الاقدس:

1- اني اهبهم كل النعم اللازمة لهم في دعوتهم

2-اني اصنع السلام في عائلاتهم

3-اني اعزيهم في احزانهم و شدائدهم

4-اني اكون ملجأهم الامين في حياتهم و خاصة عند مماتهم

5- اني افيض بركات وافرة علي اعمالهم

6-يجد الخطاة في قلبي ينبوع الرحمة الفياض و بحرها الغير محدود

7-ان النفوس الحارة ترتقي سريعا الي أوج الكمال

8-ان النفوس الفاترة تحصل علي الحرارة

9-اني ابارك البيوت التي تعرض صورة قلبي الاقدس و تكرمها

10-أمنح الاكليروس موهبة تليين اقسي القلوب

11-من يعمل بهمة علي نشر تلك العبادة اكتب اسمه في قلبي و لن يمحي ابدا

12-ان الذين يتناولون في اول يوم جمعة من الشهر طيلة تسعة اشهر متوالية اهبهم نعمة الثبات الاخير فلا يموتون دون قبول الاسرار الاخيرة

==========================================

و تنقسم الصلاة لقلب يسوع الاقدس علي مدار الاسبوع كالتالي

صلاة اسرار الفرح وهي تصلي يومي السبت والاثنين من كل اسوع
و تجدها علي الرابط التالي
http://www.marnarsay.com/Salat%20Kaleb%20jusos/asrar%20al%20farah%20juses.htm

صلاة اسرار الحزن و الالم و تصلي يومي الثلاثاء و الجمعة من كل اسبوع
و تجدها علي الرابط التالي
http://www.marnarsay.com/Salat%20Kaleb%20jusos/asrar%20Alhizin%20juses.htm

صلاة اسرار المجد و تصلي يومي الاحد و الاربعاء من كل اسبوع
و تجدها علي الرابط التالي
http://www.marnarsay.com/Salat%20Kaleb%20jusos/Asrar%20Al%20majaid%20juses.htm

صلاة اسرار النور تصلي يوم الخميس من كل اسبوع
و تجدها علي الرابط التالي
www.marnarsay.com/Salat%20Kaleb%20jusos/asrar%20al%20Nor%20juses.htm

و لمعرفة المزيد راجع :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Heart
www.marnarsay.com/Salat%20Kaleb%20jusos/Kaleb%20Juses.htm

صلوا من اجلي :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Raymond (28 سبتمبر 2008)

و هنا بعض اشكال ايقونات القلب المقدس للسيد المسيح و العذراء مريم


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فى قمه الرووعه والجمال 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*روعة  روعة  روعة

شكرا  جزيلا

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------

